# That's us!



## Stumpy457

A man says, 'Who are the Romans?' and a crowd answers, 'That's us!'

'Qui sunt Romani?'
'EST NOS!'

My Latin is long out of practice, but I believe 'nos' would be in the nominative case here, so I think my translation works. Am I right?


----------



## Agró

Nos svmvs.


----------



## Stumpy457

I know that's 'We are!', but is it possible to say, 'That's us!' as I have written it?


----------



## Agró

Stumpy457 said:


> I know that's 'We are!', but is it possible to say, 'That's us!' as I have written it?


I don't think you can do that. Subject (nominative "nos") and verb (sumus) agreement is obligatory.


----------



## Imber Ranae

Agró said:


> I don't think you can do that. Subject (nominative "nos") and verb (sumus) agreement is obligatory.



You can't translate it literally, but you can get the sense across with _ipsi nos sumus_, for example.


----------



## Stumpy457

I see...I was working backwards from my knowledge of Romance languages, where constructions like 'C'est nous!' (French) are common. Thanks!


----------

